# UK State pension - eligibility etc



## donalfff (3 Mar 2017)

I worked in the UK years ago for 4 Summers and I have been advised to get my deductions record and pay the shortfall by lump sum to bring me up to 10 years contributions, entitling me to a minimum UK pension when I reach 65.

would appreciate advice as the above seems a long shot?

thanks


----------



## delfio (3 Mar 2017)

To qualify for the UK State pension, you must have worked 3 years in the UK, or lived in the UK for 3 continuous years to qualify.

It looks like you spend four summers working there when you were in college so doubtful you will qualify

[broken link removed]


----------



## roker (12 Mar 2017)

My wife had nine years and was refused which seems to comply with your link it says 10 yrs


----------



## Gerry Canning (14 Mar 2017)

Roker ,

Could well be worth checking can your wife pay voluntary Uk National Insurance for one year ie effectively get to 10 years = £44 perweek.
You can buy back for a number of years and since she only needs one ,suggest you check.
eg. I worked 4 years in Uk and have bought nuff credits to get UK pension.


----------



## Tebbit (14 Mar 2017)

I worked for 4 years in the UK many years ago, am I correct that having worked the 4 years and paid pension I will be entitled to some sort of UK pension?? At least I always thought I was?


----------



## delfio (14 Mar 2017)

Tebbit said:


> I worked for 4 years in the UK many years ago, am I correct that having worked the 4 years and paid pension I will be entitled to some sort of UK pension?? At least I always thought I was?




You need a minimum of ten years contributions to get  minimum pension .

You could try contacting HMRC and inquire about making voluntary NI contributions. You can pay back up to six years which will see you over the minimum requirement.  It would be handy if you have your NI number when you contact them.

details here
https://www.gov.uk/voluntary-national-insurance-contributions/who-can-pay-voluntary-contributions


----------



## mtk (14 Mar 2017)

My reading of the attached is you can get a proportional pension from other EU countries  by using the total years contributing in all the EU other countries regarding minimum no.of  contributing years to qualify.

http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/retire-abroad/state-pensions-abroad/index_en.htm


----------



## Tebbit (15 Mar 2017)

At the time when I left England, I was given the option of taking my pension contributions or leaving them - as I thought to be some part of my pension in later years, so I left them.   I thought that I would get something for those 4 years to add to any pension I get here as I won't have a full pension on retirement here. It's not that I expected something huge - but something to add to what I get here!    It's the first I've heard of getting nothing for them, is this correct?


----------



## delfio (15 Mar 2017)

Tebbit said:


> At the time when I left England, I was given the option of taking my pension contributions or leaving them - as I thought to be some part of my pension in later years, so I left them.   I thought that I would get something for those 4 years to add to any pension I get here as I won't have a full pension on retirement here. It's not that I expected something huge - but something to add to what I get here!    It's the first I've heard of getting nothing for them, is this correct?



Please read the links above esp mtk's.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Mar 2017)

Tebbit.

Couple of things .
1. You already have 4 Uk years paid .
a. ask them in uk ,can you buy 6 more years , it is probable you can , you  will then get in todays money circa £stg 44 per week, for your 10 years contributions.
2. you can ask ROI pension people to add your 4 years uk contributions to add extra years to bump up your Roi pension.
Either way you get credited with the 4 uk years .

not knowing your age , how many roi years you expect to have etc, its hard to suggest which option is best but as an example .

If you have nearly nuff years to get close to full roi pension and can buy 6 year uk you win in two ways .
1. you get most roi amount .
2. and for small stg£ payment you would get £ 44 per week.
Needs a bit of homework but should be worth it. i


----------



## Tebbit (30 Mar 2017)

Gosh after reading all that I probably need to get financial advice.  I really don't understand it.    I always just thought the four years would slot in.     So I guess I'll look into it


----------



## roker (31 Mar 2017)

Gerry Canning said:


> Roker ,
> 
> Could well be worth checking can your wife pay voluntary Uk National Insurance for one year ie effectively get to 10 years = £44 perweek.
> You can buy back for a number of years and since she only needs one ,suggest you check.
> eg. I worked 4 years in Uk and have bought nuff credits to get UK pension.


She is receiving a dependant relative allowance because of my allowance


----------



## Gerry Canning (3 Apr 2017)

roker,I am not sure  but I thought pension was different from {dependant relative allowance} type payments and would not stop her adding/buying back uk years.Maybe other posters can advise?


----------



## Gervan (3 Apr 2017)

If it's the Irish dependant allowance it is means tested on the wife's income. That doesn't stop the wife buying extra UK years, but she would have to do the sums, and see if receiving the UK pension would put her over the threshold, and if so, which would be more financially beneficial. It may be possible for her to receive a small UK pension and still qualify as a dependant here.
It's not the same situation, but my husband received a dependant allowance for me (means tested) with his partial UK pension, while I continued to buy extra UK pension years myself, working up from 7 to 20. I thought his pension would fall when I reached pension age and started receiving my own UK state pension, but somehow as I had more qualifying years than he did, he actually benefitted!


----------

